# Stuck!!!



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

I have in the last few months lost around 20lbs.I am currently 15 stone and have been stuck on that for about 3 wks.I am doing resistance and cardio each morning before brekkers.My brekkers is usually muesli,i eat chicken and pasta throughout the day and fruit,i drink plenty of water and have a sensible evening meal at around 7pm.I guess i am not so much bothered about the weight but want to see a flat belly not a podgy one.Any tips would be awesome,i really am cheesed off with it now....


----------



## ajmacneil140 (Apr 7, 2010)

You have done very well to lose that amount of weight, I think that you will always find that at the start of a training regime (losing or gaining weight) that you will notice very good gains/losses and people always get disheartened when they are not losing it as fast as they were at the start.

Your training methods have worked in the past so I would drop your calorie intake throughout the day a little bit and increase your cardio and most of all keep the consistancy up.


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah it is a bit disheartening,how many calories should i reduce to?I am a builder so pretty active in the day.Should i train morning and night maybe?I train 6am to 7am then work 745am to 5pm,I dont want to overtrain and be wasted for work.Also any ideas on what to eat that will fill me up with energy and not FAT?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Give a better example of your diet try to be as acurate as possible, with times then maybe we could pick up on small issues that might be hampering your progress.....


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

ok,

breakfast straight after training..green tea..muesli or weetabix or porridge

10am chicken and pasta or tuna sandwich

1pm chicken or tuna and pasta,apple

3pm apple banana

6pm evening meal with family could be anything,jacket potatoe,pizza,pasta etc etc.

2ltrs water through the day,might cheat a bit at wkend but no alcohol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

try and bin some of the pasta and replace with green veg or salad, also make sure all your carbs are complex, try to fit some healthy fats in your diet, I cant see any at the moment, try at breakfast to get a good protein source like eggs or egg whites, eat low fat dairy, on non training days lower your carb intake, make sure your salt intake is not too high, raiseyour water intake 1 more litre....

this is all a bit jumbled but all these tips are good for fat loss......

put a protein source in the 3pm meal.......


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Good thread.

Cornish pastys diet and work is similer to my own.

What healthy fats should be included?

Should the oil be drained from the tuna?

Thanks for the tips too


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

cornish pasty said:


> I have in the last few months lost around 20lbs.I am currently 15 stone and have been stuck on that for about 3 wks.I am doing resistance and cardio each morning before brekkers.My brekkers is usually muesli,i eat chicken and pasta throughout the day and fruit,i drink plenty of water and have a sensible evening meal at around 7pm.I guess i am not so much bothered about the weight but want to see a flat belly not a podgy one.Any tips would be awesome,i really am cheesed off with it now....


Hey Pasty, Good thread Fella.

At the start of my fat loss goal (Febuary 2011) I was hitting 15st 12lb, I am currently 15st 1lb (loss 11lb so far)

This is my routine, it may help - - Avergae day.

Breakfast: Granary Toast with Peanut Butter & a small pot natural Yoghurt (40g)

Snack: Banana and Protein Bar (15g protein)

Lunch: Fresh Salad & pot Cottage cheese (150g)

Snack: Handfull Almonds and dried Berries (cranberries etc) -

Pre Workout: Protein Shake

Dinner: Steamed Cod Fillet with green veg (handfull)

note: Some snacks I swap for Tin Tuna.

Drinks: Water all day - steady and 3 cups of green tea.

My Fat burning tip: Drinking hot water with fresh squeezed lemon juice (half lemon)

or half squeezed lime juice in sparkling water. Tasty and am sure they help, not sure how as it would take alot of fresh citrus juice to change the PH levels in the body but it seems to work for me.:clap2:


----------



## cornish pasty (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks everyone,very interesting to hear other info.oakley boy,i will try the water lemon/lime trick.thanks again.


----------

